# veg bulbs, 1000bulbs.com



## shahomy (Jun 22, 2015)

whats the difference between these?
these are under >hydroponic supplies>grow lights>t5 flourecsent grow tubes
https://www.1000bulbs.com/search?ca...[0]=40&sel[Length][0]=40-50&sort=price_a&so=0
these are under light bulbs>flourecsent tubes>straight linear>
https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/f54t5-high-output-fluorescent-tubes-6500k/

the straight linears say "programmed start", and are much cheaper, and yet the specs look the same to me...
I know, I could just call them....


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2015)

These burn nearly twice the electricity......... 
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89018/SUN-901485.html

I think the lumens (mean) is better on a couple of them........ I'd go with one of those....... I'd also like to see those high powered ones in action to.


----------



## shahomy (Jun 22, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> These burn nearly twice the electricity.........
> hxxps://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89018/SUN-901485.html
> 
> I think the lumens (mean) is better on a couple of them........ I'd go with one of those....... I'd also like to see those high powered ones in action to.


 
yeah, that's a 95 watter, the rest are 54watt. My veg grows like crazy with 54 waters I don`t need more power...but the price of 2.70 ea for these hxxps://www.1000bulbs.com/product/100544/EIKO-F54T5HO865.html
or 3.09 for a GE hxxps://www.1000bulbs.com/product/152904/GE-46763.html is intriguing...

 The difference I see is the "programmed start"...what does that mean?

as for the lumens, I thought they were all pretty close?4500, 4750 5000


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2015)

average of lumens output overall


----------



## yarddog (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd like to see a grow or two with the t5vho's as well. I just went with the standard ho's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2015)

Grower13--don't those 96W take a different fixture than the 54W uses?  

Shahomy, I don't see much difference in the tubes you linked.  I, personally, would buy the inexpensive tubes.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Grower13--don't those 96W take a different fixture than the 54W uses?


 

I would think so...... seems like a different ballast would be required.


Update:
There's actually 3 wattages for T-5's. These are all 4' tubes.

-28 watt T-5 = 2800 lumens
 -54 watt T-5 HO = 5000 lumens
 -95 watt T-5 VHO = 7200 lumens
All require the correct Ballast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2015)

Those are 96 watts and 7200 lumens 75 lumens per watt), so actually, they are less efficient than the 54W putting out 5000 lumens (92.6 lumens per watt).  Not sure I see any benefit to the larger wattage.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Those are 96 watts and 7200 lumens 75 lumens per watt), so actually, they are less efficient than the 54W putting out 5000 lumens (92.6 lumens per watt). Not sure I see any benefit to the larger wattage.


 

That is correct...... you only get a 40% increase in lumens with twice the  electricity use.


----------



## shahomy (Jun 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Shahomy, I don't see much difference in the tubes you linked. I, personally, would buy the inexpensive tubes.


 
Me either...other than the one batch says "programmed start", I`ll have to give them a call(or e-mail?) and find out.

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## shahomy (Jun 30, 2015)

Follow up:
The bulbs in the 2 links in my original post are not interchangeable...the programmed start bulbs(cheaper ones) require a different ballast...(I called them)
So, I`ll go with these   hxxps://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89108/SUN-901589.html


----------

